# Need your opinions about CONTOURING!



## Devon Kelliher (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

So I'm in the middle of writing an article about contouring (I'm a beauty blogger but also a journalism student, so this is for a class.) 

I decided to write it after I saw an Instagram tutorial about contouring the back of your neck and immediately though "okay, this is going too far." Recently, I also saw one about contouring your legs and was a) horrified at the massive waste of product it seems to be and B) so surprised to think that people might actually consider doing this on a daily basis. 

I really want to get the advice of other beauty bloggers / makeup addicts about what you think of contouring and whether or not you think it has gone too far. And if you do think it has gone too far, what might the potential consequences of this be? Are we spreading a bad message to young  girls who might now think they can't leave the house without contouring their face, neck, and legs? 

Open to any and all opinions on this matter, and it's one I'm genuinely interested in. I personally am still trying to figure out where I stand on the matter... I am 100% of the opinion that if makeup makes you happy and you like experimenting with makeup, then why the hell not? If this means contouring your face every day, then so be it! But the more I think about it, the more my eyes are being opened to the potential consequences of this mindset..

Anyways, please share away! Would love to get in a discussion about this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xo  :wub:


----------



## Barbie2 (Apr 5, 2016)

I have never contoured my legs but yeah I never heard of anyone doing that ever .If it makes people feel better about themselves and the way they look I see no harm done thats why all girls wear makeup in the first place we like to look a certain way it makes us feel good about ourselves we like how it makes us feel / look.

I have 3 or 4 contour kits havent really used em yet / Tried em out but I like how  contouring makes your bone structure look more sculpted/ visible and if you have high cheek bones already it looks good.Most girls wear makeup everyday so to me its no different than strobing makeup the new trend.Many women dont even like to leave the house without makeup on.

Personally some people dont understand the whole makeup thing.My one guy friend says I look better without makeup than with it  and he says he likes girls who go natural and dont wear makeup but I dont think he realizes the girls he talks about are actually wearing makeup lol he just doesnt know because its not noticeable on everybody.Anyways some girls wear makeup for men , or  themselves or to impress somebody it depends on the person but yeah People do it because they think it makes them look better.

If I go out with a guy for instance and I'am not wearing makeup whether hes a friend or its a date or whatever the situation it makes me feel vulnerable / exposed. I guess I 'am so used to wearing it that without it its like wow Idk If I wanna do this or not Ive always felt on some level probably the same way most women do that we need makeup lol.


----------



## Devon Kelliher (Apr 5, 2016)

@ thanks so much for the comment! I have had similar experiences with guys making comments about girls looking better 'without makeup' or saying things like "you don't need to wear so much makeup!" as if we were wearing it for them in the first place. i think it's an important distinction that women, more often than not, wear makeup for themselves and because they either like the way they look with it or they like experimenting with different looks. most women don't wake up in the morning and think "hmm, how can I make myself look nice for a man today?!" 

Just wanted to ask you one more question to further the conversation. What do you think about people who think that the beauty industry in general has a negative affect on women? There are some people who are of the argument that the entire industry (not just these crazes like contouring) was historically created out of a patriarchal society that believed that woman need to wear makeup. So while we might be choosing to wear it for ourselves today, historically, it has been engrained within us to believe that we SHOULD want to wear makeup. (Not saying that I agree with this set of beliefs, but find it's a compelling argument) 

Let me know your thoughts on this!! It's something I'm trying to hash out myself..

And if you want to read an interesting blog post on the matter: http://oddlylovely.com/can-feminist-wear-makeup/


----------



## Queennie (Apr 5, 2016)

In my opinion, I think that contouring has gone too far.

While it is super pretty in Instagram photos, in real-life no one wants to see you walking around with strips down your nose, cheeks, and wherever else people have came up with now. Everything looks good front-facing a camera, but the moment you move your head to the side and see what looks like a line of dirt on your face, not so pretty anymore.

I don't want to sound like I dislike contouring, I am all in for doing whatever makes you feel best. On a daily I don't contour, it just takes up too much time. If I do though, I try to make it look as natural as possible. I don't do "clown contouring" or contour and color-correct my face to an extreme, it is just not practicable.

Over-all I think that contouring everyday is something that we shouldn't be telling people what to do. No one has to have perfect cheekbones or the more perfectly pout lips. Just do whatever makes you happy, and if contouring makes you happy, do that!


----------



## Barbie2 (Apr 5, 2016)

devon.k said:


> @ thanks so much for the comment! I have had similar experiences with guys making comments about girls looking better 'without makeup' or saying things like "you don't need to wear so much makeup!" as if we were wearing it for them in the first place. i think it's an important distinction that women, more often than not, wear makeup for themselves and because they either like the way they look with it or they like experimenting with different looks. most women don't wake up in the morning and think "hmm, how can I make myself look nice for a man today?!"
> 
> Just wanted to ask you one more question to further the conversation. What do you think about people who think that the beauty industry in general has a negative affect on women? There are some people who are of the argument that the entire industry (not just these crazes like contouring) was historically created out of a patriarchal society that believed that woman need to wear makeup. So while we might be choosing to wear it for ourselves today, historically, it has been engrained within us to believe that we SHOULD want to wear makeup. (Not saying that I agree with this set of beliefs, but find it's a compelling argument)
> 
> ...


 I think maybe people think its negative because they think women should have to  look a certain way and live up to a certain level of standards in order to look pretty and if they dont look that way its not whats viewed as pretty in our society.

I know that for me when I'am not wearing makeup I do think that people who are looking at my face are looking at my flaws / imperfections.I know when I have makeup on that I'am probably a little more confident when I walk into a room and I can tell a difference when I have makeup on how people act towards me.I think people in general give me more positive attention with makeup than without.  If I have makeup on I think more people tend to notice me If I walk into a room.

I mean it can be negative because looks are such a valued thing in our society everythings about how you look and people place such a value on your looks alone instead of your personality or what kind of person you are.It can be viewed as negative because we are technically putting on a face for the day with makeup as to how we want to be seen when nobody is perfect in reality no one wakes up looking flawless lol.It can set a bad example for women in general when we place so much importance on our looks and dont necessarlily  place that same level of importance on being a good person or doing good things for people or helping one another were more concered with how we look / our appearance at least in the usa.


----------



## Barbie2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Basically I think the negative is people are changing how they look with contour probably because they dont think they look pretty or they are willing to change something about themselves to be pretty or prettier to others.You should be happy with how you look regardless of the makeup.


----------



## Brooke Shores (Apr 20, 2016)

The neck can look really graceful so I think contouring it could be interesting for special occasions.  It sounds kind of weird at first because no one talks about doing that but I'm sure celebrities do.  As far as spreading a negative message to young girls, if it's your personal instagram and you're not a celebrity, you don't have an obligation to worry about being a perfect role model in my opinion.


----------



## lovebeauty12 (Oct 2, 2016)

The world of contouring and makeup in general is all about creativity. I agree that contouring your neck or leg is a bit much. But beauty is about being expressive in a way. Do what makes you happy. I have a problem with contouring because I have such pale skin. I use a kat von d palette, which I love and make sure it's all blended. It's important either way to love yourself whether you wear a full face or go the Alecia Keys route. You're beautiful either way!


----------



## RachelElizabeth (Oct 3, 2016)

I personally think that contouring will only have gone "too far" if people start to feel like they must contour.  I haven't seen anything in the vein of "if you're going to put on make-up, you have to contour your cheekbones [etc.] or you're just wasting your time!"  Not that it isn't out there, but it isn't pervasive.  THAT is taking it too far.  

Beyond that, if contouring your arms/legs/abs/neck/earlobes/whatever makes you happy, go for it!  I personally contour my cheekbones nearly every day because that's what I'm comfortable with and I'm 100% confident that my husband/friends would let me know if it was too much.  The key point is that I do it for ME.  When people are doing it for someone else, that's when it's gone too far.


----------

